# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  > [مساعدة] ممكن مسااعدة

## مجنونة وحلوة

كيف يتم تفعيل العضويه القلب المج ـروح 
لما فتح الرساالة طبعا فيها الراابط الى التفعيل 
لما ضغطنه عليه عشاان يفتح مافتح 
واتمنى انكم فهمتوووني
تحياتيـ..
مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

او سجلي الدخول من جديد وبتجيش رساله على البريد مرة ثانيه حاولي تضغطي على الرابط لأكمال التسجيل
او راسلي الادارة

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكووورة على التواجد..
       تم تسجل واحد ثاني..
                 تحياتي..

----------

